
Legal Threats from Broadway’s ‘Mockingbird’ Sink Productions Around the Country - smacktoward
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/28/theater/scott-rudin-mockingbird-broadway.html
======
js2
Not much to say here other than to echo some of the comments on the article:

> All the legal mumbo-jumbo aside, Rudin is the Grinch who is stealing the
> spirit of Atticus Finch and all the good that it represents from the view of
> the American people throughout this great land. And for what? A few dollars
> and maybe an ego? Pathetic.

[https://nyti.ms/2VvAXG2#permid=30843298](https://nyti.ms/2VvAXG2#permid=30843298)

> Broadway NEEDS local theater productions to be successful, because that's
> what spurs interest in live theater around the country and Broadway
> ultimately benefits from that in all kinds of ways. This Scott Rudin sounds
> like a fool, penny wise and pound foolish. I hope he loses his shirt on his
> upcoming production.

[https://nyti.ms/2VvAXG2#permid=30843298](https://nyti.ms/2VvAXG2#permid=30843298)

Etc.

